# Smallest Wheel Size with GM Performance Brake Kit



## hailexiao (May 30, 2019)

I currently have a 2019 hatchback with the RS package and 18 inch wheels. Since 225/40R18 winter tires are pricy, I've been thinking of getting 15 or 16 inch steelies and winter tires to go along with them. However I want to be able to install the GM Performance brake kit later, so I'm wondering if 15" or 16" wheels would be too small small afterwards.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

hailexiao said:


> I currently have a 2019 hatchback with the RS package and 18 inch wheels. Since 225/40R18 winter tires are pricy, I've been thinking of getting 15 or 16 inch steelies and winter tires to go along with them. However I want to be able to install the GM Performance brake kit later, so I'm wondering if 15" or 16" wheels would be too small small afterwards.


That’s a good question. I’d think 16 would be the best bet. Not like the brake kit has huge brembo calipers. The rotor also isn’t all that much bigger so I doubt you’ll need 18-17 rims for it.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Stock the car comes with 16" rims. The brakes are no different on any of the packages, RS is really mostly just an appearance package aside from the Z-Link suspension, so it's guaranteed 16's would fit fine


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The performance brake package is red painted Chevy Trax brakes. If you can find a wheel that fits a 2018 Trax...it'll fit your car.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow, I totally didn't read the whole question, my bad. Ma v e n is right go with his answer


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> The performance brake package is red painted Chevy Trax brakes. If you can find a wheel that fits a 2018 Trax...it'll fit your car.


In the description it says it uses bigger rotors so that’s a plus. Not a huge increase and I doubt the calipers are that much stronger. Look nice however.

If they had camaro SS caliper then I’d be way interested.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> In the description it says it uses bigger rotors so that’s a plus. Not a huge increase and I doubt the calipers are that much stronger. Look nice however.
> 
> If they had camaro SS caliper then I’d be way interested.


haha i could have sold you my old camaro ss 4 piston brembo kit


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> haha i could have sold you my old camaro ss 4 piston brembo kit


Lol unfortunately they won’t work. We have found the cts with brembo caliper will work on the gen 1 diesel hub. I need new brakes in 10k miles and I’ll be swapping then. Sucks they say Cadillac vs brembo on them.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The performance brake package is red painted Chevy Trax brakes. If you can find a wheel that fits a 2018 Trax...it'll fit your car.


Oh interesting. So the Cruze brake kit is just a factory upgrade then? That's smart on their part actuallly. I don't know why I didn't think they could just be sprucing up Trax or malibu brakes for a smaller car.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Oh interesting. So the Cruze brake kit is just a factory upgrade then? That's smart on their part actuallly. I don't know why I didn't think they could just be sprucing up Trax or malibu brakes for a smaller car.


It’s still an upgrade since even 10% bigger rotors is still an improvement. If it makes you happy go for it, at least then pads won’t be hard to find and source


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> It’s still an upgrade since even 10% bigger rotors is still an improvement. If it makes you happy go for it, at least then pads won’t be hard to find and source


Oh definitely. I didn't mean to imply it wasn't. I was kind of hoping when the cruze was discontinued these kits would go on clearance because I've wanted one from the start. Kinda pricey though :/


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Its way to cheaper to piece together yourself, because you don't need to buy rear calipers. They are included in kit only because they are painted red.


----------

